# Power supply



## fooldancing (Sep 27, 2020)

I was wondering....I am transitioning from G gauge to O. All of my G locos are MTH. I use a 20 amp dc power supply with the MTH DCS system. Is there any chance that I could use this set up with my O gauge stuff?

Sent from my REVVLRY+ using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

The device will only draw from the power supply what it requires. Unlike voltage, more current is _usually_ a good thing.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I agree. As long as the output voltage is correct, there should not be any issue.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

You might consider some circuit breaker protection. I would not want to have a small short suddenly take 20 amps and start welding things. You could divide that track into separate power power management sections and use a digitrax (or other type) BXP88 electronic circuit breaker for better protection.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes, I'm with Lemonhawk. If the voltage is within parameters, but the supplied amperage is going to exceed the tolerance of the components (as they are engineered to withstand), and you would rather spend $60 on a circuit protector than to replace many hundreds of dollars worth of electricals,..................................................................


----------



## fooldancing (Sep 27, 2020)

I do have an online fuse directly coming out of the power supply before it goes into the TIU. 

Sent from my REVVLRY+ using Tapatalk


----------



## fooldancing (Sep 27, 2020)

I wasn't sure if the DC power supply would somehow convert the power through the TIU for be to be able to run my Lionel and other future O gauge. I guess that's how I should have worded my original question. 

Sent from my REVVLRY+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

The problem is that a single fuse will not protect much of anything due to it needing to also be a large amperage and it reacts way to slow. Hence the need for some electronic circuit breakers for blocks. I think using the power supply is fine, but I would use the fuse to protect the power to the system controller and then protect the rail power with the electronic type breakers. You should do this in any case no matter what power supply your using in hopes that a short will no take out the locomotive electronics!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Most 0 gauge trains run on AC from a transformer. The 20 amp DC power supply would
not be usable for that track power. However, you mention the MTH system that you
used with your G scale trains. Do you plan on using it with () scale MTH locos thus
utilitzing the 20 AMP supply?

Don


----------



## fooldancing (Sep 27, 2020)

DonR said:


> Most 0 gauge trains run on AC from a transformer. The 20 amp DC power supply would
> not be usable for that track power. However, you mention the MTH system that you
> used with your G scale trains. Do you plan on using it with () scale MTH locos thus
> utilitzing the 20 AMP supply?
> ...


Yes, I would like to run MTH at some point.

Sent from my REVVLRY+ using Tapatalk


----------

